# Nên hay không nên trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ



## Nguyen Lynh (6/3/19)

Nhiều người thường có thói quen trùm kín chăn khi ngủ bất kể thời tiết như thế nào? Tuy nhiên, bạn có biết đây là một thói quen xấu ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe, đặc biệt là não.
Vào những ngày đông, nhiều người thường dùng chăn (mền) trùm kín đầu khi ngủ nhằm giúp giữ ấm cơ thể tránh được sự giá lạnh của thời tiết. Điều này tưởng chừng như vô hại nhưng hóa ra nó lại gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của chính bạn, đặc biệt là não bộ. Sau đây Thegioinem.com xin chia sẻ đến các bạn những tác hại của việc trùm kín chăn khi ngủ để từ bỏ thói quen không tốt này nhé!

*1. Tăng nguy gây cơ ngạt thở*
Bạn cứ nghĩ rằng, việc trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ sẽ tạo cảm giác an toàn và thậm chí làm bạn vẫn cảm thấy dễ thở, nhưng bạn đừng vội chủ quan vì nó có thể gây nghẹt thở cho bạn bất cứ lúc nào. Một vài người có vấn đề về giấc ngủ tương đối phổ biến như ngưng thở khi ngủ, hen suyễn, bệnh tim và các vấn đề về phổi nên có nguy cơ nghẹt thở cao hơn nếu trùm kín chăn lúc ngủ.
Ngoài ra, nếu chăn quá dày thì có thể làm cản trở không khí bên ngoài bạn hít vào khi ngủ. Mặc dù, nguy cơ nghẹt thở rất ít nhưng vẫn có nhiều ca tử vong mỗi năm do hậu quả của thói quen trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ.

_

_
_Tăng nguy gây cơ ngạt thở_​ 
*2. Hít thở trong môi trường ô nhiễm*
Những chiếc chăn mà chúng ta sử dụng hàng ngày không phải lúc nào cũng được giặt giũ thường xuyên nên có thể tích tụ rất nhiều bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn bám vào. Việc trùm kín chăn lên đầu lúc này sẽ đồng nghĩa với việc bạn hít luôn cả đống vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn vào trong nên gây ra những hậu quả xấu cho sức khoẻ.
Ngoài ra, hít vào không khí bẩn của chăn có thể gây dị ứng hay những vấn đề nghiêm trọng khác. Thậm chí, dù là những chiếc chăn mới mua nhưng cũng chưa phải là an toàn thực sự vì trong quá trình sản xuất người ta dùng cả hoá chất nên có thể để lại hậu quả nghiêm trọng nếu bạn hít phải những hoá chất này.

_

_
_Hít thở trong môi trường ô nhiễm_​
*3. Gây ra triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ*
Ngưng thở khi ngủ là một hiện tượng tạm dừng thở trong khi ngủ và kết hợp cùng vài yếu tố khác nên có thể gây ra bệnh béo phì hay tăng cân quá mức. Tuy nhiên, vẫn có vài yếu tố góp phần kích hoạt triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ và thói quen trùm chăn kín đầu là một trong những yếu tố đó. Nếu bạn có nguy cơ mắc phải triệu chứng này thì không nên duy trì thói quen trùm chăn kín đầu. Bởi lúc này, bạn sẽ làm hạn chế luồng không khí qua miệng và mũi, đồng thời vô tình tự kích hoạt triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ.

_

_
_Gây ra triệu chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ_​*4. Gây trở ngại cho giấc ngủ sâu*
Khi ngủ cơ thể sản sinh ra rất nhiều nhiệt, nên việc bạn trùm chăn kín cũng đồng nghĩa nguồn nhiệt này không có cơ hội thoát ra bên ngoài. Mặc dù, mùa đông thì bạn nghĩ hành động này sẽ giúp cho giấc ngủ được sâu giấc hơn. Tuy nhiên, trong nhiều trường hợp thì nó sẽ trở nên quá ngột ngạt vì lúc này cơ thể sẽ có cảm giác nóng và dính nên gây khó khăn cho một giấc ngủ sâu.
Bên cạnh đó, ngoài cản trở quá trình ngủ sâu giấc thì còn có thể gây ra một số tác dụng phụ khác như sưng phù mặt, chóng mặt, co thắt cơ bắp và trong một số trường hợp còn dẫn đến vấn đề nghiêm trọng hơn như bệnh kiệt sức do nhiệt.

_



_
_Gây trở ngại cho giấc ngủ sâu_​
*5. Gây tổn thương não*
Nghiên cứu cho thấy, những người có thói quen trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ có thể bị tổn thương não. Trên thực tế, một số nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, có đến 23% số người ngủ theo cách này có nguy cơ cao bị mất trí nhớ. Hơn nữa, việc hạn chế luồng không khí qua miệng và mũi bởi chăn che kín đầu cũng làm tăng nguy cơ phát triển bệnh Alzheimer và chứng sa sút trí tuệ.
Hai bộ phận này nắm giữ vai trò quan trọng của sự thiếu đủ oxy cung cấp cho não và hành động trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ đồng nghĩa với việc bạn đang giới hạn không gian thở của mình. Cũng chính điều này sẽ gây ra hiện tượng khó thở, ngột ngạt do các cơ quan không được cung cấp đủ dưỡng khí nên hoạt động kém, đặc biệt là não sẽ bị ảnh hưởng nhiều nhất.

_



_
_Gây tổn thương não_​
*6. Gây đau đầu, mệt mỏi, tức ngực khi tỉnh dậy*
Trùm chăn kín đầu khi ngủ khiến nguồn khí oxy trong chăn bị tiêu hao nhưng không được bổ sung liên tục, khí cacbonic tăng dần, thêm vào đó trong chăn còn có các loại khí không trong sạch khác. Các yếu tố này tác động đến chất lượng giấc ngủ, khiến khi tỉnh dậy bạn sẽ cảm thấy đau đầu, mệt mỏi.

_



_
_Gây đau đầu, mệt mỏi, tức ngực khi tỉnh dậy_​
Hy vọng những chia sẻ bên trên sẽ giúp bạn có thêm kiến thức bổ ích trong việc chăm sóc sức khỏe cho bản thân nhé !!

Sưu tầm​


----------



## Chin Chin (7/3/19)

cám ơn thegioinem đã cho mình biết thông tin hữu ích.


----------

